# ONLYLYON



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome in Lyon, the second or third city of France.

1.








2.








3.








4.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18.








19.








20.








21.








22.








23.








24.








25.








26.








27.








28.








29.








30.








31.








32.








33.








34.








35.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

36.








37.








38.








39.








40.








41.








42.








43.








44.








45.








46.








47.








48.








49.








50.








51.








52.








53.








54.








55.








56.








57.








58.








59.








60.








61.








62.








63.








64.








65.








66.








67.








68.








69.








70.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice city and photos, but I prefer how it looks after dark!


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Nice pictures, thank you Minato Ku


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

But why Lyon it’s the second _or_ the third city of France? 

And the pictures are nice, like the city.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Because it depends on what you call a city. Lyon is the 3rd urban area with about 1 527 000 inhabitants (about 30 000 less than Marseille urban area) and the 3rd commune with about 480 000 inhabitants on 47 km² (Marseille has about 850 000 inh. on 250 km²). But Lyon is the second metropolitan area with 2 120 00 inhabitants and 1 715 000 for Marseille.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

seems like a big vibrant city,


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread for Lyon, beautiful photos...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ +1, indeed great thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Lyon; especially those night ones


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I heard an d read a lot of good things about Lyon and seeing your pictures I can agree. Looks fantastic! Great pics!

Btw: I love the anagram in your title.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ I didn't create it, it is the official slogan of Lyon.
http://www.onlylyon.org


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice!:cheers:


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

I forgot to thank you, Minato, for all these photos. Whatever you show (and I know you're more into showing the real city than the postcard one), people can see that Lyon is a very underrated city. The atmosphere, even in winter, is unique. Grey in Lyon is more than grey, it's a heroic-fantasy grey.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you a lot for these great pictures, they bring back beautiful memories of my visit in Lyon in spring! I think that Lyon is my favourite city in France at all - big enough to have a vibrant urban life and a good cultural life, but not so oversized and crowded like Paris, a charming old town and magnificent 19th century areas, plus a beautiful landscape surrounding the city. I also had the impression that the people in Lyon mostly seem to be much friendlier than in Paris, for example.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Very much like a smaller version of Paris don´t you think??


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pictures, looking forward to seeing more. Looks a very busy city, are there any streets without any cars


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Great photos, city is quite underrated. But traffic seems to be a problem. :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

cardiff said:


> Great pictures, looking forward to seeing more. Looks a very busy city, are there any streets without any cars


Obviously like any european cities, Lyon has pedestrian streets. 

About the traffic it depends.
In August, Lyon is almost deserted and the traffic is very low (excl the motorways)
When I was here in December, almost all the major streets were full opf traffic.
Anyway I don't think that it is worse than in any european metropolitan area with 2 million inhabitants.



Skrapebook said:


> Very much like a smaller version of Paris don´t you think??


Do you want to be killed ? So never say to an inhabitants of Lyon or Marseille that their city is a little Paris. :lol:
While we can see some similarities, there is also many difference.

Except if you never been in France, you can't confuse Lyon with Paris.

France is a diverse country, the major cities of France tend to be very different to each other.
Look at this thread about Toulouse by exemple.



thib8500 said:


> The atmosphere, even in winter, is unique. Grey in Lyon is more than grey, it's a heroic-fantasy grey.


If you want my opinion Lyon is a much better city in winter than in summer.
I will post new pictures in the second page.


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Fantastic pics, I love this city. I would say it's the second city in French because Marseille is a (excuse me) sh*thole. Lyon has a better economy, more beautiful, much more safe than Marseille, and it's a better place to live (even if there is not the sea).


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

looks like a great and brilliantly urban city.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice pictures of Lyon!


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Minato ku said:


> If you want my opinion Lyon is a much better city in winter than in summer.


I would say that there are two great moments to visit Lyon : in winter and in spring in the morning. Walking through the foggy vieux Lyon is something very special.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

I´ve always considered Lyon as the second city of France for sure.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Perfect is the only word that comes to mind right now, because there is nothing else I can say that will do these photos justice.

For me, visiting Lyon is an insatiable craving. I must go there.

And I second Minato's opinion about the city during the winter. It really is the most picturesque season for Lyon.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

If you like Lyon by night...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468336


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

In March

71.








72.








73.








74.








75.








76.








77.








78.








79.








80.








81.








82.








83.








84.








85.








86.








87.








88.








89.








90.








91.








92.








93.








94.








95.








96.








97.








98.








99.








100.









More to come !


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for the very interesting pictures of Lyon. I've often wondered what it was like.


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

great city , i live there since my birth , and i'm still enjoying going on a walk on avenues i have seen like thousand times ....
and it's a city that always looks in the future .


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you, Minato, for the pictures of la Cité Internationale . It's a district that is often forgotten.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

vibrantly beautiful city.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

101.








102.








103.








104.








105.








106.








107.








108.








109.








110.








111.








112.








113.








114.








115.








116.








117.








118.








119.








120.








121.








122.








123.








124.








125.








126.








127.








128.








129.








130.


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful city!!! Il y a beaucoup plus à la France qui Paris! J'ai vu des photos sur la Fête des Lumières de Lyon!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

131.








132.








133.








134.








135.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

136.








137.








138.








139.








140.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

this is one big and vibrant city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice and lovely images from Lyon...:cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

141.








142.








143.








144.








145.








146.








147.








148.








149.








150.


----------



## puntofred (Apr 5, 2010)

Pic number 144 is very impressive. Your report shows very well the life in Lyon. Thanks


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

151.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
152.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
153.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
154.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
155.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
156.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
157.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
158.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
159.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr
160.

Lyon par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Lyon


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 1:*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 2*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 4*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 5*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 6*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 7*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 9*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 11*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 11*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 12*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 14*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 15*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 16*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 17*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 18*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 19*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 20*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 21*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 22*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 23*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 25*

..


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

To be continued... tomorrow.

All edited messages are available here :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105979091#post105979091


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I would prefer that you create your own thread to post your photos.
Je préférerais que vous créiez votre propre sujet pour publier vos photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That museum "The Musée des Confluences" looks huge and great btw


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

@Minato Ku : J'avais pensé que vu la profusion de thread sur Lyon il aurait été préférable de ne pas en créer de nouveau. Mais si vous le souhaitez j'éditerais mes posts demain et créerai un nouveau thread.
Mille excuses.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Samolymp amazing photos. Thanks for posting, really nice, great job


----------

